# >Somewhere over the (subtle) Rainbow<



## ch33tah (May 19, 2007)

So I decided to give this rainbow eye look a try yesterday. I totally winged it. Started off with over 15 eyeshadows and narrowed it down to only 6. I wanted to do a more subtle approach to the rainbow look, as the bright drag-queen inspired colours in most rainbow eye looks are really not my style and not very appropiate to go out with (in my opinion of course).

What I used:

On Face:
MAC Strobe Cream
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
MAC Select Cover up in NW 20
Bonnebell Gel Bronze in Golden Tan
Smashbox Soft Lights TINT
Nars blush in Orgasm

Eyes:
MAC paint in Baselight

vanilla pigment
Gleam
Coppering
Goldmine
Sprout
Flashtrack
Star Violet

Mac Pencil liner in Ebony
Quo black liquid liner
L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara

Tools:
Mac 187
Mac 182
Mac 222
Mac 212
smudger sponge tipped brush
eyelash curler

So I start with a clean face and apply a few dabs of Strobe Cream and two pumps of the Photo Finish







Next I apply some concealer on spots and around my eyes






I use the pad of my ring finger to blend in my concealer, it's very gentle and easier on the delicate skin around the eye






Next I use some of the Gel bronzer (this stuff only blends well if the Photo Finish is appied in the begining. it provides a smooth surface) I go nuts and dab it all over my face with my finger tips. placement at this time is not really a big deal as you can tell :b






I blend gently with my fingers all over and into the hair line






Next I take my 182 and dip it into the Smashbox Tint powder (this stuff is amazing!!!)






And blend it into my cheek bones, along my forehead, bridge of nose, jaw line, neck. pretty much anywhere the sun would hit






finished look with bronzer: (flash in the bathroom. does not give teh full effect...)






Then time for blush. I just smile to get my apples in my cheeks to pop out then i blend the blush with the 187











now for the eyes:

i put a bit of the Baselight on my ring finger pad as so






then i blend it gently all over my entire eye lid from lash line to brow. the paint creates a nice smudge and crease free base for the eye shadows






Next I dip my smudge sponge tipped applicator into Gleam and get the corners of my eyes (again, very subtle) as well as on the bottom lash line. 






Then I take some coppering on the same sponge applicator and make a small line from lash line to the crease and on the bottom lash line area. (the rest of the eye close up photos were taken infront of natural light w/ out a flash to show the colours. i found the flash really hid the colours)






I repeated the same steps for Goldmine, Sprout, & Flashtrack again applying on the top lid as well as the lower lash line area:
















I will hold off on blending until i have all the colours placed where i want them.

For the final colour Star Violet, i wanted to create a very sharp line, so i used an edge of a piece of card and held it at an angle. i then took a sponge tipped applicator and swept the colour along the card as so:






gives me this look:






then i take the 222 brush and dip it into some vainlla pigment and sweep it across the brow bone, blending down into the colours and gently sweeping between the colours.






Then i take my ebony stick and line my upper and lower water line






Then i rub the end of my eboy stick along my 212 brush and pull up on my upper lid and gently press the brush into my lashline. this is my tightline method:






Lash time. I sweep the Loreal telescopic mascara on my top lids pulling the wand out to the side, instead of up and out. i wanted to create a more dramatic look.











then do the bottom lashes in the same fashion. 
















and because we dont want to take away any attention from the eyes, i use a very light lip gloss i think it`s some victorias secret beauty rush in strawberry fizz or something, a gloss i dont wear very often because i dont like the strawberry taste, but its a great colour






THANKS FOR LOOKING

TIME TO WASH OFF!


----------



## xxainixx (May 19, 2007)

i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i always love your tutorials


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2007)

fantastic.


----------



## mkupsusie (May 19, 2007)

Subtle rainbow. Nicely done! Thanks


----------



## pink_candy (May 19, 2007)

luv ur tutorials!!! & lashes too


----------



## user79 (May 19, 2007)

Nice job Victoria, I like how subtle the colours look on you. And you could have totally gone out like this.


----------



## mistella (May 19, 2007)

So pretty! Love your lashes


----------



## semtexgirl (May 19, 2007)

Gorgeous, and I'm definately adding Bonnebell bronzer to my wishlist after seeing it on you!


----------



## pinkstar (May 19, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 19, 2007)

it turned out great and your lashes look amaazzing *grrrr*! lol @ 'time to wash off' pic


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 19, 2007)

Beautiful = )


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 20, 2007)

Very, very pretty.


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (May 20, 2007)

amazing...the colour is nicely blend and simply gorgeous,suit ur pretty eyes also
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love it


----------



## aangel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for your lovely tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always love your tutorials and keep them in my make-up notebook. I have tried them all


----------



## ch33tah (May 20, 2007)

thanks ladies ;]


----------



## MACATTAK (May 20, 2007)

This is such a pretty look & you are smokin' hot!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 20, 2007)

omg you look amazing, i think i need a gel bronzer now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (May 20, 2007)

your lashes are AMAZING!!


----------



## breathless (May 21, 2007)

awesome! i think thats a rainbow look you can go out with =]]


----------



## Jayne (May 21, 2007)

really beautiful ! i love your lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks !


----------



## linkas (May 21, 2007)

Nice tut and beautiful m/u!!! You look pretty as always!!


----------



## ch33tah (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_awesome! i think thats a rainbow look you can go out with =]]_

 

yeah i wore it out last night!!!


----------



## makeupgal (May 21, 2007)

This is gorgeous and it's totally wearable.  Nice job...and you are VERY pretty by the way!


----------



## theleopardcake (May 22, 2007)

SO amazing.
I want those lashes of yours!!!


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

I'm jealous, you have amazing cheek bones!


----------



## Miss World (May 22, 2007)

lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## applefrite (May 22, 2007)

I love your tuto . You eyes is beautiful . Thank you a lot


----------



## DevinGirl (May 22, 2007)

Oh wow.  This is awesome.  I'm so amazed by rainbow looks.  I'm too chicken to try one.  This is a beautiful version.  Thanks for taking the time to create & post this!


----------



## Brianne333 (May 23, 2007)

That is all kinds of awesome, thanks for sharing!  I like that it's really unique and playful but it isn't so over the top that I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing it out on a normal evening!


----------



## ch33tah (May 29, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Pinkalicious (May 29, 2007)

looks really nice!! wow


----------



## Flutterflyy (May 31, 2007)

You have the most amazing skin! Wha's your skin routine?


----------



## june19th (Jun 1, 2007)

i love this! thanks for doing the tut & sharing with us!
this is one of the best rainbows i've seen IMO, because of the fact that its so wearable. not too much, but still dramatic.


----------



## Conner (Jun 1, 2007)

Very beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have to try that out, thank you.


----------



## Vale (Jun 1, 2007)

Compliments!
Your Tut are all fantastics!


----------



## ch33tah (Jun 20, 2007)

bump. thanks :]


----------



## ch33tah (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flutterflyy* 

 
_You have the most amazing skin! Wha's your skin routine?_

 

Thank you :]

I dont really go too hard core w/ the cleansers and stuff.
I have been using Cetaphil as a face wash. it's very gentle and not soapy and harsh on my skin. i only use warm water to cleanse, and cooler water when i rince off. never use a face cloth, only my clean hands. 

for moisturizing, i use Oil of Olay, the same stuff my mom and her mom have used for years. I use the fragrance free spf 15 one. 

then when im doing moisturizing, use this face spray called Eau Thermale De La Roche-Posay by La Roche-Posay.
off the website:http://www.laroche-posay.ca/_en/_ca/index.aspx

indications:
Essential care for sensitive skin. Soothes skin temporarily irritated by external factors (sun, dermatological treatments) and helps to prevent skin aging.
Adults and babies.

Properties:
Strict formulation code to minimize the risk of intolerance. The unique combination of mineral salts and trace elements, including Selenium, gives Roche-Posay thermal spring water anti-oxidant, anti-irritant, soothing and softening properties which have been scientifically proven.

Results:
The micro-droplets penetrate the skin immediately for instant, intense relief.

Dosage:
Spray then leave to absorb for 2-3 minutes. Gently blot excess.

It's basically a can of water with selenium and other goodies that i spray on my face and it makes my skin feel soo good. I use it a few times in the day, even when i'm wearing makeup, and it keeps my skin dewy and fresh. it's amazing and not very expensive. it's the best thing i've ever put on my skin. 

everyone should have it.


oh and what else?
i drink tonnes of water a day. tonnes!


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 30, 2007)

Your lashes are amazing! This look is great! Very subtle.. not over powering at all! I would wear this out.


----------



## woopsydaissy (Jun 30, 2007)

*Beautiful! I absolutely love the colors.* *





 Thanks!*


----------



## missli422 (Jul 1, 2007)

i always wanted to be rainbow eyes! good job


----------



## Chpidou (Jul 2, 2007)

Very beautiful ! And you have splendid eyelashes !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I dream of having the same !


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 2, 2007)

amazing lashes girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 2, 2007)

gorgeous! i love the subtlety of this rainbow eye


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

very cute tut!


----------



## nunu (Jul 13, 2007)

wow i really enjoyed ur tut!! u blended the colours really well! loved it!!!!!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 13, 2007)

your lashes look fake!!!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 22, 2007)

Great tut!!!  And I'm so jealous of those amazing lashes!!!


----------



## makeba (Jul 22, 2007)

so vibrant. i love the shimmer effect.


----------



## candied (Jul 23, 2007)

love this tut, and you look absolutely stunning!


----------



## s_prev (Jul 23, 2007)

wow i love it, beautiful colours, excellent blending


----------



## Chrissehxo (Jul 29, 2007)

This is very cute. I'm definitely bookmarking this so I can try it later =)


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

Gorgeous Look babes! Keep it up =D Yes! Smashbox TINT is awesome.. I got the V.I.P. kit for Christmas last year hehehe


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 9, 2007)

this is soo pretty! thanks


----------



## lpgcjenni (Aug 20, 2007)

oh the colors were beautiful, i like!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 21, 2007)

This is a very cool look, I love that it's a little different than the other rainbow tutorials I've seen! Very pretty!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## babylux (Aug 22, 2007)

this is the first rainbow eye that I really love. Thanks for posting


----------



## sassychix (Aug 30, 2007)

omg your lashes!! <3


----------



## elizabethhoye (Aug 30, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## CaliArtist (Sep 10, 2007)

I love your eye *colors *.....and the makeup on them are even more gorgeous... i never thought about the *card* trick to keep  the line _razor_ *str8* but im* going t*o do it now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THanks _for_ that


----------



## SHAQATTACK (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm the millionth person who wants your lashes!  And the "washed off" pic is so editorial, love it!  Could be a MAC visual on-counter!


----------



## bintdaniel (Sep 11, 2007)

Waouh!
I love your tut!
it's amazing


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bintdaniel* 

 
_Waouh!
I love your tut!
it's amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks!

i recently did this look on three girl friends when we went out clubbing. 

good times!


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

This is so soft and pretty!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 28, 2008)

I really like this!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 29, 2008)

From the title I expected this horrid harsh color mess .... But that is so beautiful .... I almost want to go out and buy everything you used


----------

